# Neve em Guimarães (Montanha da Penha) - 30 Novembro 2008



## henriquesillva (30 Nov 2008 às 22:05)

Bem, não é bem em Guimarães, mas sim na Montanha da Penha (alt 613 mts).
A Cidade fica no sopé desta montanha.
E não foi uma "nevada" de encher as vistas, mas deu para pintar de branco
aqui e acolá.
Aqui fica o registo.


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2008 às 22:09)

*Re: Neve em Guimarães!!!!*

Desta vez a neve apareceu por todo lado


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2008 às 22:30)

*Re: Neve em Guimarães!!!!*

Excelente, não é muita mas é melhor que nada!


----------



## Z13 (1 Dez 2008 às 11:24)

*Re: Neve em Guimarães!!!!*

Bom registo!

Isso é que é "estar em cima do acontecimento"!!!


----------



## iceworld (1 Dez 2008 às 11:27)

*Re: Neve em Guimarães!!!!*

5*


----------



## psm (1 Dez 2008 às 12:12)

*Re: Neve em Guimarães!!!!*



Brigantia disse:


> Desta vez a neve apareceu por todo lado



Todo o lado como quem diz?!

Grande registo henrique.


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2008 às 16:01)

Boas fotos


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2008 às 16:05)

Mais um bom registo da neve que a helena nos trouxe


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2008 às 17:07)

Fotos raras e inéditas 

Acumulação na Penha provavelmente desde 1994 que não acontecia não?


----------

